# Pork Butt



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I know a lot of people feed pork but roasts here, and I want to try one!

Does it have a bone in? 
Do you just slice bits off or ?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Pork butt roast is bone in. Same with pork shoulder roast. We cut off around the bone pieces to give out and then give the bone with meat on to one ofthe girls as her portion, usually Bailey since she is the biggest and can crunch the bone the best...not sure if one of your kids could handle the bone since they aren't as big. You could still give the bone meat on to one of them and keep an eye on them.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I do the same thing and usually give Penny the bone. She may not be a big dog but she's got gator jaws!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I LOVE pork butt/shoulder roasts! They're pretty cheap and easy to find. 

We usually get about 2-3 days of food out of one roast, and I don't feed the bone. Mostly because I don't like the pointy shape of them. 

So I have about 12 bones saved up in my freezer to make pork stock for myself with. :wink:

Richelle


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The grocery store where I get my butt roasts cut them in half for me. Each dog gets a half for a meal. I cut a little meat off each half for the cats. Bone hasn't been a problem here. It gets eaten too. :smile:


----------

